# Dyeing Black eyebrows lighter ?



## ilovegreen (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm a NC50 with black eyebrows and have been thinking for a while about dyeing them lighter.

Has anyone done this and did you use a DIY kit or have them professionally done?

Would I have to find one suitavle for black skin or is any drugstore brand suitable?

I'm so ignorant to how to do this and I'm paranoid about my brows falling out !

All suggestions / help appreciated x


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 2, 2009)

YouTube - How to Lighten/Bleach Eyebrows

Check this video out I was watching it yesterday. HTH!


----------



## AshleyTatton (Oct 2, 2009)

I have natural black eye browns on NW20 with dirty blonde hair. Nice to have it for an eyelash color but my brows sometimes I feel are a little too shockingly black sometimes but I'm horrified of bleaching them. Maaaybe I'll try it now from this video.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2009)

I used to bleach mine lighter...but then the grow in got on my nerves so now I just use a auburn brow powder when I want them lighter..but my brows are a darker brown not quite black


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 2, 2009)

If you aren't too confident about bleaching them yourself, then get them done professionally. I know there are a few DIY kits you can find at Beauty supply stores.
I personally prefer softly brushing a concealer over my brows to slightly lighten them. I'm afraid of getting anything in my eyes. ha


----------



## AshleyTatton (Oct 27, 2009)

Random but my moisturizer (Clinique Acne Line) has benzoyl peroxide in it and it has been slowly turning my eye brows copper in places as I use it, totally unwanted lightening haha! I carefully put it around them but not over them now. Thinking of dying them black.


----------

